# Toolman Tim Slinger



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Toolman Tim and I did some trading and I got a core off him. 1/8" waterjet cut aluminum. This is a really small slingshot and I really like small slingshots, so I was anxious to complete this one. I added two layers of GP03 and faced it with linen micarta, coming in at just under 1/2" cross section. The palmswells are a new material made by Composite Craft , same folks who make CTek. It is a dandy little shooter. If you can get Tim to trade you a core and you like small slingshots, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow. I hope to one day own one of your masterpieces Nathan. Time to start saving, huh?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, that's super nice, man. Well done.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great! I love Tim's slingshots :wub:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It's so nice to see what the next slingshot of the month will be. But I kinda takes the suspense out of it. In any case it's maybe the coolest sling I've ever seen.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:drool:  :drool: :drool: ... WOW, awesome. Love small ones. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow that rocks, that palmswell material is cray cray cool town!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW so Nice Looks Super comfy
Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I like this new synthetic material pattern , nice slingshot


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Unbelievable beutiful!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty slick man. Those frames are a great compact size, would slide in the pocket quite nicely for a walk. I bet that swell makes for a nice grip under the fingers, and it looks pretty bada**. Kinda reminds me of a a crazy evil sci-fi insect nest or spider egg.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

thats pretty slick


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! You nailed this one for sure! You pumped this shooter out quick too. You beat me to making one with a palmswell (and used some super cool material). I can't wait to see and feel this in person. I feel honored that you first were interested in a trade and then created something so beautiful. Thank you! (I am really trying hard here to not sound like a little girl.)

P.S. Thanks MJ!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This this is beautiful!! Really nice work Nathan. I love the shape of Toolman's shooters and you took it to a new level.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Another work of art!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning slingshot!

That palmswell looks superb!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Reminds me of a black widow beautiful but deadly I really like that.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, love the shape and the materials! Insanely cool. Is this for sale?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice work Nathan. I like Tim's design as well. I'll have to grab one for the collection someday


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, amazing job Nsthan! I got to shoot one of Toolman's frames in the 3d course at ECST. I didn't want to give it back! Great feeling frame, but more importantly I barley missed with it! Luckily, I'm on Toolman's list to make one for...


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## SlingToon90 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very cool slingshot. Masterpiece


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Pretty cool, love it 

-Epic


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful !


ghost0311/8541 said:


> Reminds me of a black widow beautiful but deadly I really like that.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Fine work from the both of you! Gettin kinda itchy for my yet-to-be Toolman original!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all! I shot this one all weekend long...definitely a keeper and no, it is not for sale.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow that's freakin awesome !!


----------

